# Slim lightweight laptop with 1080p screen for general everyday use.



## Insomnia (Dec 5, 2014)

1) What is your budget? *50000 INR*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen*(prefered)*
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *Web browsing and watching movies.*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? Dont want it to bleeding edge in specs, should be able to run general tasks nicely.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP, Dell, Lenovo
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) *must be 1080p*
    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) *will be used in direct AC with battery removed, so least of my concern*
    Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) *Online*


In a gist : Im in need of a slim lightweight laptop with 1080p screen for general everyday use.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

Get this Error 500 Server Error or this Error 500 Server Error


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Z50 FHD version


----------



## matrixx (Dec 6, 2014)

sorry for intervene in other thread.

Lenovo Z50-70 looks pretty promising - slim, powerful. Matches with my daughter requirement IMO. Is it available with AMD A6/A8, asking in view of lesser pricing.

Just wondering how to compare with Dell 3442/3552 ? which is also in mind.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2014)

Dell era has nearly ended. They are crippling down the specs of their laptops for Indian markets.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2014)

matrixx said:


> sorry for intervene in other thread.
> 
> Lenovo Z50-70 looks pretty promising - slim, powerful. Matches with my daughter requirement IMO. Is it available with AMD A6/A8, asking in view of lesser pricing.
> 
> Just wondering how to compare with Dell 3442/3552 ? which is also in mind.



don't settle for less now, you won't get FHD screen @ 35-40k price. if you want a A8 laptop, buy Lenovo G50.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Dell era has nearly ended. They are crippling down the specs of their laptops for Indian markets.


May be...


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 6, 2014)

Does spec matter that much ? what about build quality ?  Even a z50 with i5 and 8 GIGS RAM  hangs the **** ;(.  windows 8.1 the most unoptimised experience.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Does spec matter that much ? what about build quality ?  Even a z50 with i5 and 8 GIGS RAM  hangs the **** ;(.  windows 8.1 the most unoptimised experience.


+1 to this.
Real Life experience.
Brand Value + Specs. + SHEER LUCK......


----------



## seamon (Dec 6, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> May be...



Yep Dell laptops are sht now.

- - - Updated - - -



udaylunawat said:


> Does spec matter that much ? what about build quality ?  Even a z50 with i5 and 8 GIGS RAM  hangs the **** ;(.  windows 8.1 the most unoptimised experience.



Thing is every computer hangs without SSDs. A SSD can make lag go away in a jiffy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yep Dell laptops are sht now.



Please clarify this........................


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2014)

Considering the specs of z50 and price you are paying you can add a ssd and see the performance boost in day to day usage.


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Please clarify this........................



Undervolted CPUs, some models have RAM slots removed to save money, driver issues-AMD OEM drivers don't work, no mSATA/M.2 SSD slots and poor build quality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Undervolted CPUs, some models have RAM slots removed to save money, driver issues-AMD OEM drivers don't work, no mSATA/M.2 SSD slots and poor build quality.



As per my model of DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Notebook/Ultrabook :--->
1). The CPU is* Intel Core-i5 4210U* (A better battery saverCPU). The CPU tweaking/overvolting/high performance is for the enthusiasts,which I am not. So SATISFIED with performance.
2). There are *2 RAM slots* ,and through CPU-Z ,I can see that a single 4GB DDR3 RAM module is installed,while the other one is kept free. A good option for future install of another 4GB DDR3 RAM,to upgrade it to 8GB total. I am SATISFIED with this arrangement.
3).Driver issues for AMD OEM i.e. *R7 265M GPU *is not at all a problem for Windows 8.1(64-bit). No issues/no problems at all in my Ultrabook. Though it has issues with openSUSE-13.2(64-bit),which I had installed besides Win 8.1(making it a UEFI DUAL BOOT system), I had installed only the *Intel 4400HD *drivers in openSUSE. No problem and hassle free. Who cares for AMD drivers in openSUSE or Linux any ways(until some graphics specialist is working. GAMERS in Linux are very rare).The open source* MESA *drivers are quite good in performing,for WATCHING VIDEOS or PICTURES. I am SATISFIED with the performance of *MESA* drivers.
4).mSATA/SSD wre not a priority for ME. So I am SATISFIED with the ports present.
5). Build quality is very* ROBUST*,when the whole of the* lid/screen and body is made up of aluminium shell*(in an unibody metallic style),EXCEPT the below/beneath surface which is made up of Good quality plastic. I am completely SATISFIED with the build quality.

Again,Friend  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],this is a pure SUBJECTIVE LIKING AND DECISION,no offence taken. You or others HAVE THE COMPLETE FREEDOM AND WISH TO DISLIKE DELL.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

^ cool down buddy, thing is @OP wants a FHD laptop which Dell India isn't able to provide in a VFM config. ( I hate dell because of poor hinges and difficult to open laptops. I can't open my dad's laptop to replace the TIM without damaging the snap-on plastic hinges).

And its their fault for removing the 2nd ram slot in some newer models. that's literally $hitting on the customer's face who plans to buys a laptop with 2gb/4gb ram and wants to add another 2gb/4gb ram in the future.


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> As per my model of DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Notebook/Ultrabook :--->
> 1). The CPU is* Intel Core-i5 4210U* (A better battery saverCPU). The CPU tweaking/overvolting/high performance is for the enthusiasts,which I am not. So SATISFIED with performance.
> 2). There are *2 RAM slots* ,and through CPU-Z ,I can see that a single 4GB DDR3 RAM module is installed,while the other one is kept free. A good option for future install of another 4GB DDR3 RAM,to upgrade it to 8GB total. I am SATISFIED with this arrangement.
> 3).Driver issues for AMD OEM i.e. *R7 265M GPU *is not at all a problem for Windows 8.1(64-bit). No issues/no problems at all in my Ultrabook. Though it has issues with openSUSE-13.2(64-bit),which I had installed besides Win 8.1(making it a UEFI DUAL BOOT system), I had installed only the *Intel 4400HD *drivers in openSUSE. No problem and hassle free. Who cares for AMD drivers in openSUSE or Linux any ways(until some graphics specialist is working. GAMERS in Linux are very rare).The open source* MESA *drivers are quite good in performing,for WATCHING VIDEOS or PICTURES. I am SATISFIED with the performance of *MESA* drivers.
> ...



1. I hope you know U processors are heavily under powered as compared to their M siblings. Nobody is talking about CPU tweaking/overvolting as that is only possible in XM processors but people desire high performance. Period. Also Dell install lower capacity batteries in U processor based laptops so battery life is same in laptops with M CPUs.

2. I said "some" models.

3. If you don't install OEM drivers, you are missing out on a lot of latest AMD features especially Mantle upgrades. Once you install an OEM driver, a variety of issues render the laptop unusable.

4. SSD ports open up a lot of possibilities for the laptops. In Dell laptops, one has to replace the normal HDD for a SSD. Down the road, everyone wants a SSD.

5. If you compare the plastic used in your laptop's beneath surface to the plastic used in Lenovo laptops, you'll realize how pathetic it is. Beneath surface is usually the most important surface in the long run as it the part where heating effect is the max.

I was not trying to say that Dell was a poor choice for you but for the majority of buyers, Dell is the worst choice for a new laptop.


----------



## matrixx (Dec 7, 2014)

Friends, but Dell 3442 checked thoroughly in croma stores. I don't feel bad about build quality or any thing looks weird.

No offence but we just can't put aside Dell with saying that Dell era towards ends now! Personally, I disagreed.

On one side, in other previous threads, I have had opinion to consider M processor against U while posting same requirement.

And now, U processor in Z-50 as well 3442/3552 talk is on !! Any ways, again no offense to any one. just putting as it is.


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Friends, but Dell 3442 checked thoroughly in croma stores. I don't feel bad about build quality or any thing looks weird.
> 
> No offence but we just can't put aside Dell with saying that Dell era towards ends now! Personally, I disagreed.
> 
> ...



Is Dell era even a thing. People usually go for the laptops they always like. It has always been this way.

I am saying Lenovo laptops have usually better build quality than Dell ones.

Lenovo laptops don't have driver issues with GPUs, you are free to install the latest Nvidia offerings. This is a serious handicap in Dell laptops if you ever plan on gaming.

Also, Dell one is HD screen I think and not 1080p.


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 7, 2014)

Plssss guys almost everyone here are gamers, and we hate 820m/720m or other amd crap that dell shits in their laptops. Everyone here loves VFM laptops with kickass gfx even if you don't need them.


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Is Dell era even a thing. People usually go for the laptops they always like. It has always been this way.
> 
> I am saying Lenovo laptops have usually better build quality than Dell ones.
> 
> ...


+1 to this. Dell laptops look real sober and usually costs more than lenovo offerings.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 8, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Friends, but Dell 3442 checked thoroughly in croma stores. I don't feel bad about build quality or any thing looks weird.
> 
> No offence but we just can't put aside Dell with saying that Dell era towards ends now! Personally, I disagreed.
> 
> ...



768p display, poor build quality and 1 year warranty @ 45k compared to better build quality (IMO the best for the budget), 1080p display and 3 years warranty @35-40k


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2014)

For day to day usage I don't think processor comes in that much usage as compared to semi intensive tasks. So as long as OP is going to stick with day to day usage he is fine with any processor. And now coming to dell point. We suggested Dell at the time of 15r series since it was a blind faithful laptop but time changed Lenovo made it's sort with y500 and now it is nearly nailing it properly as far as multimedia high end laptops are concerned. Dell is recommended for any one looking for a great ASS.


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2014)

$hadow said:


> For day to day usage I don't think processor comes in that much usage as compared to semi intensive tasks. So as long as OP is going to stick with day to day usage he is fine with any processor. And now coming to dell point. We suggested Dell at the time of 15r series since it was a blind faithful laptop but time changed Lenovo made it's sort with y500 and now it is nearly nailing it properly as far as multimedia high end laptops are concerned. Dell is recommended for any one looking for a great ASS.



Yes, there was a time when Dell used to sell core i7QM processors with GDDR5 GT 650m in 17" laptops at a reasonable price.

Nowadays the only good thing about Dell is its ASS.

Then again, what's the point of buying a sub-par product just because it has a good ASS?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes, there was a time when Dell used to sell core i7QM processors with GDDR5 GT 650m in 17" laptops at a reasonable price.
> 
> Nowadays the only good thing about Dell is its ASS.
> 
> Then again, what's the point of buying a sub-par product just because it has a good ASS?


Yup that is what I was trying to say. i love turbo series and it was great at that time but time for change has finally come and now every Dell fan-boy has to accept it or else he would end up wasting money leaving one or two of those ultrabooks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2014)

First of all with Hands Folded and with apt Humbleness,I state that I am cool and I do not intend to start a flame war nor have any intentions for trolling or ranting.


SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ cool down buddy, thing is @OP wants a FHD laptop which Dell India isn't able to provide in a VFM config. ( I hate dell because of poor hinges and difficult to open laptops. I can't open my dad's laptop to replace the TIM without damaging the snap-on plastic hinges).
> 
> And its their fault for removing the 2nd ram slot in some newer models. that's literally $hitting on the customer's face who plans to buys a laptop with 2gb/4gb ram and wants to add another 2gb/4gb ram in the future.


No offence taken Friends of @TDF,I am sorry for being a *little bit aloud*. Don't take it as a confrontation of sort.

I haven't suggested @OP or insisted to him to purchase a DELL laptop.It is his choice, his prerogative,his wish and will for any laptop/notebook of his *choice*.

I liked very much the way  with support of technical point   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] clarified the points. What I tried to emphasize is my own experience and satisfaction.


seamon said:


> 1. I hope you know U processors are heavily under powered as compared to their M siblings. Nobody is talking about CPU tweaking/overvolting as that is only possible in XM processors but people desire high performance. Period. Also Dell install lower capacity batteries in U processor based laptops so battery life is same in laptops with M CPUs.
> 
> 2. I said "some" models.
> 
> ...




The AMD drivers don't have any issues running in Windows-8.1,which I state again.

I am not a Fanboy of DELL,nor of AMD or Intel anymore. It is a mind set of Humans what they will buy governed by their own instincts and decisions.


$hadow said:


> Yup that is what I was trying to say. i love turbo series and it was great at that time but time for change has finally come and now every Dell fan-boy has to accept it or else he would end up wasting money leaving one or two of those ultrabooks.





kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] and all other Friends, how about getting these :--->
> 
> *LENOVO*
> 
> ...





Look Friends of @TDF, if my decision of buying any product is wrong with regret and repentence,then it is* I alone who should suffer*. So who cares and why should anyone care???

If on the other side any product purchase gives me immense joy,gleeful moments and solace with satisfaction,it is* I who shall enjoy the most*. So who bothers and why should anyone bother???

*This is a platform for sharing of our experiences,events,information whatever may be good or bad.*


matrixx said:


> Friends, but Dell 3442 checked thoroughly in croma stores. I don't feel bad about build quality or any thing looks weird.
> 
> No offence but we just can't put aside Dell with saying that Dell era towards ends now! Personally, I disagreed.
> 
> ...


This gentleman has touched my mind,because of his unbiased comment.Why should there be any bias towards any particular products.Bias should only exist personally,but should not be impunged to a community.
His(@matrixx) decision and his daughter's decison,will be final on buying any laptop of their choice. The decision should be honoured upon themselves,whether they are right or wrong.


Yes we are Friends,with a common basic values and ethics,but we differ amongst a great deal from one another. Are we really true Friends on our relations here,just like real life friends with whom we interact in person? This is a virtual world,where we are governed by the laws of the Forum,the Internet,and various aspects. We are not truly free either on the real world or in this virtual world.We are not the anonymous group either.Still on the real world we can show or express our emotions and relations in a real way alike,*but here it is more or less abstract in nature,much more encapsulated.
Do we know each other by real names,by true face,by our true characteristics and nature?*



udaylunawat said:


> Plssss guys almost everyone here are gamers, and we hate 820m/720m or other amd crap that dell shits in their laptops. Everyone here loves VFM laptops with kickass gfx even if you don't need them.


As,for our Friend   [MENTION=288790]udaylunawat[/MENTION],please don't make illogical comments regarding any products. If AMD is crap,then so is Intel,Apple,NVIDIA,SAMSUNG,LG,SEAGATE,WD,...NOKIA,MOTOROLA,etc...the list goes on and on. Also I am not a Gamer. The choice for this Laptop is for its 14" screen,for which I sacrificed the 1080p screen given by LENOVO.Because my First and Foremost wish for buying a laptop is its 14" screen size.

I haven't owned any Micromax products till now,but many Friends in this @TDF regard them as crapware. It is anyones Freedom and wish. Nothing wrong or illegal. Everybody has his say,wish and will.

Reality is also that Micromax has seated itself in the 2nd position after SAMSUNG in the mobile market in India.
So this is a platform of mixture,where anybody has his/her free will to make a decision choosing from that mixture,whatever is Right or Wrong.


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]
Well, nobody cares if you suffer or not but as members of this forum, it is our duty to steer potential laptop buyers(OP) in the right direction.

PS:AMD and Dell are cr@p.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> [mention=123453]kg11sgbg[/mention]
> well, nobody cares if you suffer or not but as members of this forum, it is our duty to steer potential laptop buyers(op) in the right direction.
> 
> Ps:amd and dell are cr@p.


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 8, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> First of all with Hands Folded and with apt Humbleness,I state that I am cool and I do not intend to start a flame war nor have any intentions for trolling or ranting.
> 
> No offence taken Friends of @TDF,I am sorry for being a *little bit aloud*. Don't take it as a confrontation of sort.
> 
> ...


This gentlemen here is just unbelievable , and in no way I mean that as any taunt or disrespect. His way of thinking, and amazing communication skill made me realize something important that I had forgotten in the past, humbleness and that people have their own choices and way of thinking and mindset. Thanks again for that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> This gentlemen here is just unbelievable , and in no way I mean that as any taunt or disrespect. His way of thinking, and amazing communication skill made me realize something important that I had forgotten in the past, humbleness and that people have their own choices and way of thinking and mindset. Thanks again for that.


Thank you very much my Dear Friend [MENTION=288790]udaylunawat[/MENTION]. I respect your comments and feelings.
Thanks once again.


----------



## matrixx (Dec 9, 2014)

IMO, nothing is crap nor superior. Dell, HP & Lenovo ... all are standard brand in lappy market which is no matter of crap/supreme. Lenovo nowadays aggressively in the business to capture market & in result we have had larger option with additional features in their laptop line. This doesn't prove that Dell & AMD crap or HP sucks. Without a doubt or second thoughts, Dell & HP are good but lagging behind in view of giving all the features in budget offer. 

Re putting this, say for example, Lenovo FHD in 35-40k range don't meant to say Dell 3442/3552 crap even at 40-45k range? Its all about customer choice, product appealing & realization of product when customer have product in their hand. 

Could we say Himami Glycerine soap is holy crap because of Pears ?!! 

Anyway, friends all here are giving their invaluable feedback and thanks for that. 

 [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] : Let me check crap Dell+AMD A6/A8 (Hinami Glycerine soap) and then I come back to this thread again.

Thanks to all, again.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2014)

matrixx said:


> IMO, nothing is crap nor superior. Dell, HP & Lenovo ... all are standard brand in lappy market which is no matter of crap/supreme. Lenovo nowadays aggressively in the business to capture market & in result we have had larger option with additional features in their laptop line. This doesn't prove that Dell & AMD crap or HP sucks. Without a doubt or second thoughts, Dell & HP are good but lagging behind in view of giving all the features in budget offer.
> 
> Re putting this, say for example, Lenovo FHD in 35-40k range don't meant to say Dell 3442/3552 crap even at 40-45k range? Its all about customer choice, product appealing & realization of product when customer have product in their hand.
> 
> ...


(++++++++...11111111...) to you,Sir, [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION]
Your mental maturity + clarity of thoughts is much ahead regarding the discussions at this @TDF,when immatured souls are lost in their low self esteem,brainless self hurting ego and utter frustation.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh come on man. Not this again of late there has been enough of it. Let OP decide what he want and wait for his views. Till then help other and stop bashing each other.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2014)

what people forget is that dell and hp parts are easier to get locally so by buying a lenovo or some other brand,you carry the risk of not getting parts easily in future...(once its out of warranty of course)


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> what people forget is that dell and hp parts are easier to get locally so by buying a lenovo or some other brand,you carry the risk of not getting parts easily in future...(once its out of warranty of course)



They serviced my 8 year old lenovo R61 by replacing RAM, battery and adapter. 

Also, it's better to buy a laptop which doesn't need replacing parts(Lenovo) than ones which require(especially Dell-why do you think their service is so good if parts don't need replacing?)


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> They serviced my 8 year old lenovo R61 by replacing RAM, battery and adapter.
> 
> Also, it's better to buy a laptop which doesn't need replacing parts(Lenovo) than ones which require(especially Dell-why do you think their service is so good if parts don't need replacing?)



dude arguably you can have a bad experience with any laptop manufacturer
i was told dell was the best but my display died in 2 years,i think it was a stray incident though
my vaio has lasted me 9 years and is still running fine without servicing etc at all,but im told sony vaios die out easily and have lot of issues
my point being,you cant trust any brand blindly today but you should always have a fall back option
im not saying lenovo is bad at all but its easier to get hp and dell parts in the market over any other brand
i dont dislike lenovo,i actually am considering getting a Y50 or alienware 13 next myself
and i recommended the y50,g505s,y510p to 3-4 of my friends already


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dude arguably you can have a bad experience with any laptop manufacturer
> i was told dell was the best but my display died in 2 years,i think it was a stray incident though
> my vaio has lasted me 9 years and is still running fine without servicing etc at all,but im told sony vaios die out easily and have lot of issues
> my point being,you cant trust any brand blindly today but you should always have a fall back option
> ...


+1, to this.
Mate, your clear,concise and logical explanation has reverberated my thoughts.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] avoid Alienware 13 if you will be getting it from India.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] avoid Alienware 13 if you will be getting it from India.



yeah i wont be buying laptops from india anymore,i had issues with 2 laptops from here and i couldnt justify the higher price and warranty
ill buy from usa only now and ask my cousin to get it for me
from what ive seen,laptops bought from usa have lasted longer and are 35% cheaper usually
im thinking of waiting till mid 2015 before purchasing a laptop
im considering getting a lighter laptop capable of gaming and college etc to complement my 7520
in the meantime ,im using my vaio(cr series 14") for college,presentations etc and my dell for home


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

A real proof of treating India as a dumping ground for e-(waste/redundant/low quality components)by U.S.,China,likewise Country. Of course our system is to be blamed the maximum for this .


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dude arguably you can have a bad experience with any laptop manufacturer
> i was told dell was the best but my display died in 2 years,i think it was a stray incident though
> my vaio has lasted me 9 years and is still running fine without servicing etc at all,but im told sony vaios die out easily and have lot of issues
> my point being,you cant trust any brand blindly today but you should always have a fall back option
> ...



Which parts are you referring to??
You very well know that most parts(RAM, HDD etc) can be found easily for all laptops.

Prev gen Lenovo laptops had the added advantage of replacing CPU at will too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

Battery ,Adapter,RAM,HDD for nearly all Laptops are always available in the Market.Though one should take into account the manufacturer and model no.,specs.etc.
These are the only easy to replace parts in a laptop.
But referring the experience of [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], screen was also replaced,which is also done for HP,LENOVO,Compaq,etc. What [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] is emphasizing is that as the A.S.S. of DELL is much better,when compared to others,so the component servicing is much easier than other manufacturers.
Got your point [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION].


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2014)

im talking about basic stuff like case/chassis,display,motherboard stuff,led indicators,keyboard,buttons,power supply unit(not powerbrick,im talking about internal one),internal dvd writer,heatsink,battery

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Battery ,Adapter,RAM,HDD for nearly all Laptops are always available in the Market.Though one should take into account the manufacturer and model no.,specs.etc.
> These are the only easy to replace parts in a laptop.
> But referring the experience of [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], screen was also replaced,which is also done for HP,LENOVO,Compaq,etc. What [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] is emphasizing is that as the A.S.S. of DELL is much better,when compared to others,so the component servicing is much easier than other manufacturers.
> Got your point [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION].



yeah though i didnt go through the dell service centre,they wanted 15k for my display thing as it was out of warranty  
i got my parts locally for cheap and within 2 days

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> A real proof of treating India as a dumping ground for e-(waste/redundant/low quality components)by U.S.,China,likewise Country. Of course our system is to be blamed the maximum for this .



yeah i hope the taxes/duty are lowered so we get imported laptops etc for cheap and without compromises on quality and after sales


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

Not a big laptop warrior but the Z50 FHD version is like the perfect fit for OP..  My cousin sister bought one last week and its sleek as hell.. Very VFM and well built product, Lenovo has been tearing the laptop market lately..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not a big laptop warrior but the Z50 FHD version is like the perfect fit for OP..  My cousin sister bought one last week and its sleek as hell.. Very VFM and well built product, Lenovo has been tearing the laptop market lately..


Actually this was the laptop(LENOVO Z50-70FHD  ) I chose for buying,but got carried away by DIWALI DELL SE offer + the compact size of 14" screen .This is a peculiar sentiment of us,the Humans.In no way did I ever mention that LENOVO is bad/worse/crap. In fact,it is rated position No: 2,at Laptop Mag â€” Reviews, Buying Guides and Mobile Tech News 
But some of our Friends misunderstood me,misrepresented me and thought that I've conquered the whole world by buying the DELL Inspiron 14 5547.
NEVERTHELESS I AM STILL SATISFIED AND HAPPY WITH MY DELL.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just watching videos and browsing? 50k is waste of money


----------



## seamon (Dec 12, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Just watching videos and browsing? 50k is waste of money



People buy iphone 6 for more mundane stuff.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i wont be buying laptops from india anymore,i had issues with 2 laptops from here and i couldnt justify the higher price and warranty
> ill buy from usa only now and ask my cousin to get it for me
> from what ive seen,laptops bought from usa have lasted longer and are 35% cheaper usually
> im thinking of waiting till mid 2015 before purchasing a laptop
> ...


If so is the case better wait till next gen processor comes out. Will be available in the third half next year.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> If so is the case better wait till next gen processor comes out. Will be available in the third half next year.



yeah I was disappointed with Haswell,the 5% increase in performance didnt justify overheating issues over Ivy bridge and sandy bridge so i was avoiding upgrading
hopefully the next gen will improve upon the cooling issues and performance


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah I was disappointed with Haswell,the 5% increase in performance didnt justify overheating issues over Ivy bridge and sandy bridge so i was avoiding upgrading
> hopefully the next gen will improve upon the cooling issues and performance



For overheating I always advice to get a cooling pad and performance is no problem if it can run games for 2 years or so.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> For overheating I always advice to get a cooling pad and performance is no problem if it can run games for 2 years or so.



i changed my heatsink for 750 bucks,temps are always below 70c now
got a custom heatsink and thermal paste change and a new 12000rpm fan instead of the old 9000rpm one which shipped with the laptop
battery life took a slight toss but it makes up for it in terms of performance etc


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

^^That is coz you changed the thermal plate and using cooling pad is suggested to those who can't change thermal plate but good work.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^That is coz you changed the thermal plate and using cooling pad is suggested to those who can't change thermal plate but good work.



yeah am really awed by the huuge difference it made
My laptop was literally slowing down and overheating alot
used to touch 105c within 5 mins of skyrim on low
now i can play it on high for 3-4 hours minimum


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> If so is the case better wait till next gen processor comes out. Will be available in the *third half* next year.



i got what you wanted to say but that made me laugh


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i got what you wanted to say but that made me laugh



Hahahaha even i hadnt noticed it


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 14, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i changed my heatsink for 750 bucks,temps are always below 70c now
> got a custom heatsink and thermal paste change and a new 12000rpm fan instead of the old 9000rpm one which shipped with the laptop
> battery life took a slight toss but it makes up for it in terms of performance etc



custom heat sink for ur laptop ?
wher and how did u get them ?
wat laptop are u using ? and also the thermal paste u bought .?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> custom heat sink for ur laptop ?
> wher and how did u get them ?
> wat laptop are u using ? and also the thermal paste u bought .?



i got it locally,my laptops a dell inspiron turbo 7520
used arctic silver for thermal paste


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 14, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i got it locally,my laptops a dell inspiron turbo 7520
> used arctic silver for thermal paste


OKi. But can u explain on wat u meant by a custom heat sink ?
was it meant for a different laptop model or something else ?
are such heat sinks available for other laptops as well ?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> OKi. But can u explain on wat u meant by a custom heat sink ?
> was it meant for a different laptop model or something else ?
> are such heat sinks available for other laptops as well ?



its the same size etc but different materials and designs resulting in better cooling
i dont know if they are available for other laptops,i think this particular one only fits the newer dells


----------



## $hadow (Dec 14, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i got what you wanted to say but that made me laugh



Woomps error alert. But now let it be 

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> yeah am really awed by the huuge difference it made
> My laptop was literally slowing down and overheating alot
> used to touch 105c within 5 mins of skyrim on low
> now i can play it on high for 3-4 hours minimum



I don't care about temp as far as i am using a cooling pad. but yeah mine never touch anything above 85 to 90.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I don't care about temp as far as i am using a cooling pad. but yeah mine never touch anything above 85 to 90.



yeah as long as its below 90c its fine i guess,after that on my laptop,the cpu used to throttle
you have a monster setup btw!! sli , 16gb ram,i7,ssd,fhd display!! 
i myself nearly bought the Y500 at the time but I bought the 7520 instead because the price:config ratio at that time was not very vfm
my friend also has a y510p,really well made laptop!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah as long as its below 90c its fine i guess,after that on my laptop,the cpu used to throttle
> you have a monster setup btw!! sli , 16gb ram,i7,ssd,fhd display!!
> i myself nearly bought the Y500 at the time but I bought the 7520 instead because the price:config ratio at that time was not very vfm
> my friend also has a y510p,really well made laptop!!


Yeah I spend a lot for this and resulted in going way over my budget which was 75k I guess. And now it has cost me about 1.2 lac+. But yeah it is now holding strong


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Yeah I spend a lot for this and resulted in going way over my budget which was 75k I guess. And now it has cost me about 1.2 lac+. But yeah it is now holding strong



ive spent around 70k totally on my laptop so far


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

these are costly products


----------



## matrixx (Dec 17, 2014)

matrixx said:


> IMO, nothing is crap nor superior. Dell, HP & Lenovo ... all are standard brand in lappy market which is no matter of crap/supreme. Lenovo nowadays aggressively in the business to capture market & in result we have had larger option with additional features in their laptop line. This doesn't prove that Dell & AMD crap or HP sucks. Without a doubt or second thoughts, Dell & HP are good but lagging behind in view of giving all the features in budget offer.
> 
> Re putting this, say for example, Lenovo FHD in 35-40k range don't meant to say Dell 3442/3552 crap even at 40-45k range? Its all about customer choice, product appealing & realization of product when customer have product in their hand.
> 
> ...



Back again! 

Finalized two model (1) HP Pavilion 15-p077tx Notebook  and (2) Lenovo Z50-70 FHD (Silver) (59-429611)

Dell 3442/3552 series also good but looks and portability wise above two models more preferable to me.

Both 8GB variant with FHD screen. Comment plz.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

^ still Z50.

I don't like the split up/down arrow keys in HP keyboards. Crap design IMO.


----------



## matrixx (Dec 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ still Z50.
> 
> I don't like the split up/down arrow keys in HP keyboards. Crap design IMO.


 ok. IMO HP looks stunning. No issue with me on keys instead. 

Wish to know if any technical make over by Z50 on HP Pav.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

^ Free extra 3 years warranty on Z50 too


----------



## matrixx (Dec 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Free extra 3 years warranty on Z50 too


Thanks. I was saying technical superiority of Z50 over HP Pav.
BTW, HP also gives 3 yrs warrantee with 1 year free McAEF AV package - A winter offer/Christmas offer!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks. I was saying technical superiority of Z50 over HP Pav.
> BTW, HP also gives 3 yrs warrantee with 1 year free McAEF AV package - A winter offer/Christmas offer!



AFAIK, its not free

Error 500 Server Error



> Extra 15% off on MS Office 365 Personal with this Laptop. Add MS Office 365 Personal & the Laptop to the cart to avail the discount. Conditions Apply.
> HP Great Winter Offer: *Pay Rs. 1499* & get: Additional 2 years Onsite Warranty worth Rs.5999 + 1 year McAfee Internet Security (MIS) subscription worth Rs.1399. Also, Get Additional 2 years Accidental Damage Protection worth Rs. 3300 *by paying additional Rs.1499.* (Additional 2 years Accidental Damage Protection cannot be availed as a standalone offer. It can only be redeemed along with Additional 2 years Onsite warranty). Offer available only on redemption. Conditions Apply.



Avira/Avast/360 TS free version >>>McAfee IMO

They're almost the same. I'm still recommending lenovo as my 6 year old R61 is working good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2014)

I think [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION], Sir,please go by the Lenovo model.
It is better compared to HP,regarding the keyboard.Lenovo's keyboard is much,well laid out and comfortable to type than HP. Also the point as suggested by [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],is worth mentioning.


----------



## matrixx (Dec 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I think [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION]Lenovo's keyboard is much,well laid out and comfortable to type than HP. Also the point as suggested by [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],is worth mentioning.


this amaze me! let me check personally.


----------

